# Shoes!



## sac-climber (Aug 11, 2014)

Just curious what type of footwear you all sport while aloft?

Personally, I wear something like these most of the time....


----------



## Zale (Aug 11, 2014)

These are the boots I have worn over the years: Redwing Loggers, Vasque Sundowners, Carharts (very cheap). Currently wearing Kenetrek hikers.


----------



## sac-climber (Aug 11, 2014)

I've got a pair of Vasque St. Elias boots that I really enjoy. They even leave the ground sometimes.


----------



## crotchclimber (Aug 11, 2014)

I usually wear my custom-fitted 10" logger style boots for climbing but I recently tried my uninsulated mountaineering boots (La Sportiva Trango) and they worked too. I often use a foot ascender so they have to be high enough for the strap.


----------



## ATH (Aug 11, 2014)

I bought first generation ArbPros from Treestuff and love them. The second generation (EVO) look like bigger boots and less like climbing boots. The newest ones look more like climbing boots again. I put them on at the base of the tree and take them off when I am done climbing for 2 reasons:
1) They are not the most comfortable walking around boots (but they are nice in the tree)
2) I want to minimize the wear and tear.

I'd buy them again when these wear out, but they are no longer made. I'd try another pair of ArbPro boots given that experience.

I have and like Keen boots as they are comfortable, and not too expensive...but they do not hold up to tree climbing.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 11, 2014)

Danner Quarry non steel toe


----------



## TreeAce (Aug 12, 2014)

asolo mid weight hikers. Cant remember the last time I wore my logger boots.


----------



## joezilla11 (Aug 12, 2014)

Salewa rapace and goodbye loggers!


----------



## Zale (Aug 12, 2014)

Loggers are so 80s.


----------



## treesmith (Oct 2, 2014)

used to wear big chainsaw boots and my feet were always getting wedged in forks....


----------



## CanopyGorilla (Oct 2, 2014)

Danner quarry's really do the trick for me too.


----------



## jomoco (Oct 2, 2014)

Depends on what you're doin up there?

Tennies are ok for light pruning.

But somethin a little more robust's needed for removal duties.


----------



## treeman75 (Oct 2, 2014)

Its a rain day and was at the mall and bought a pair of keen boots. They are alot lightet than my loggers.


----------



## treeman75 (Oct 2, 2014)

The inside is bright red, dont know why its showing up pink.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 2, 2014)




----------



## KenJax Tree (Oct 2, 2014)

treeman75 said:


> The inside is bright red, dont know why its showing up pink.


Well October is breast cancer awareness month so at least you're supporting the tata's


----------



## jwade (Oct 2, 2014)

KenJax Tree said:


> Well October is breast cancer awareness month so at least you're supporting the tata's


always up for supporting the tatas


----------



## IHateTrees (Oct 2, 2014)

Carolina Loggers forever and always for all jobs.


----------



## Sagetown (Oct 2, 2014)

No climbing here, just firewooding, the Double H 8" Loggers are my favorite boots.


----------



## treeman75 (Oct 3, 2014)

Sagetown said:


> No climbing here, just firewooding, the Double H 8" Loggers are my favorite boots.


I have worn HH boots. I am on my fourth pair of the packer style.


----------



## treeman75 (Oct 3, 2014)

These are the boots i have been wearing.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 3, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> Just curious what type of footwear you all sport while aloft?
> 
> Personally, I wear something like these most of the time....


 
You must love sawdust in your shoes.


----------



## Sagetown (Oct 3, 2014)

treeman75 said:


> These are the boots i have been wearing.View attachment 371889


Looks like they're doing a good job for you.



MasterBlaster said:


> You must love sawdust in your shoes.


Hmmm...... Could that bit of wisdom be from experience? I never was a climber by profession, but the boot always seemed more preferable to me.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Oct 3, 2014)

High tops... just saying.


----------



## gorman (Oct 4, 2014)

I wear Hoffmans and like them a lot. I don't quite understand having several different sets of foot gear. One for removals, one for pruning, one for ground work... Too much stuff to buy and bring to the job.


----------



## sac-climber (Oct 5, 2014)

I spend most my time driving or walking job sites now. I still make a point to climb at least twice a week. We do mainly prune jobs, so massive amounts of sawdust aren't an issue, at least on the ones I climb


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 5, 2014)

jomoco said:


> Depends on what you're doin up there?
> 
> Tennies are ok for light pruning.
> 
> But somethin a little more robust's needed for removal duties.View attachment 371616



How are those working out? I know you did that tough euc removal, did you use those?
Jeff


----------



## jomoco (Oct 5, 2014)

Yes, Jeff, my pole gaff innoculator's are the cat's meow.

The only thing is they require grease applied at the spring sleeve to keep them retracting properly.

Next set will have grease zirts and channels in the outer needle housings.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Oct 5, 2014)

jomoco said:


> Yes, Jeff, my pole gaff innoculator's are the cat's meow.
> 
> The only thing is they require grease applied at the spring sleeve to keep them retracting properly.
> 
> Next set will have grease zirts and channels in the outer needle housings.View attachment 372238



Dumb question,,, why do they need to retract? 
Jeff


----------



## jomoco (Oct 5, 2014)

The pic above are in the retracted position Jeff.

However when step down, the inner 3/8ths extend half an inch.

The springs retract that inner needle when I pull my gaff out.

Retracted they're 1 3/4 inches long. Extended they're 2 1/4 long.

Sorta like cat's can extend and retract their claws, see?


----------



## Dillweed (Oct 5, 2014)

sac-climber said:


> Just curious what type of footwear you all sport while aloft?
> 
> Personally, I wear something like these most of the time....


I wear approach shoes as well. Straight rock climbing shoes are a bit uncomfortable for some. They force your toe into a point, but you will fly around the tree with them on. 
The approach shoes is a good compromise. This type of shoe really facilitates footlocking. One drawback is protection. I believe the ankle needs to be covered for OSHA. Hiking boots are good too but you'll move quicker with an approach shoe. 

For me, logger boots are just too cumbersome. Just walking around the ground with them wears me out. If I must wear gaffs, I'll wear a comfortable hiking boot.

Two ways you can quickly improve your speed and confidence in a tree is to wear a form of rock climbing shoe and use a Zigzag.


----------



## Knobby57 (Oct 6, 2014)

jomoco said:


> Depends on what you're doin up there?
> 
> Tennies are ok for light pruning.
> 
> But somethin a little more robust's needed for removal duties.View attachment 371616


 I like those spurs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesley F. (Oct 6, 2014)

Salewa mountain trainers all the way


----------



## zapblam (Oct 16, 2014)

Safety toes mandatory on work time. And for sport time, same boots because they are so darn comfy and familiar.


----------



## treesmith (Nov 22, 2014)

I've found the perfect ones, working with a new company for 5 weeks now and everyone buys their own boots and all have the same -

Meindl Airstream, chainsaw protective, goretex, waterproof, flexible yet supportive, comfy as runners, exceptionally grippy vibram soles.

They are beautiful boots but pricey, I'll be buying more when they wear out


----------



## DLCRL (Jan 7, 2015)

treesmith said:


> I've found the perfect ones, working with a new company for 5 weeks now and everyone buys their own boots and all have the same -
> 
> Meindl Airstream, chainsaw protective, goretex, waterproof, flexible yet supportive, comfy as runners, exceptionally grippy vibram soles.
> 
> They are beautiful boots but pricey, I'll be buying more when they wear out


Please attach a photo or link, as for some of these more sophisticated and colourful styles I prefer PPE even though I'm climbing you can't run the nose of the bar through a safety toe.


----------



## treesmith (Jan 7, 2015)




----------



## DLCRL (Jan 7, 2015)

One thing I really look for in boots are those heavy-duty speed eyes you can't bend open not even w/pliers.


----------



## treesmith (Jan 7, 2015)

The whole company except two wear them, they have to be bought from the uk and they're expensive but so so good


----------



## Zale (Jan 7, 2015)

They look like good boots. I just can't get past the color. Reminds me of Dorthy.


----------



## treesmith (Jan 7, 2015)

Hand made, the red bit is real tough, gore tex, waterproof, chainsaw protective, grippy like ock climbing shoes, so comfy


----------



## Zale (Jan 7, 2015)

How much?


----------



## treesmith (Jan 8, 2015)

In australia $570au

In england £180

Think they're hand made in Austria


----------



## joezilla11 (Jan 8, 2015)

https://www.treestuff.com/store/catalog.asp?category_id=260&item=3534


----------



## Randy Yonkins (Feb 11, 2015)

I usually run Carolina lace to toe loggers like these.
they are composite toe, non-insulated, with Vibram soles, and they are 8 inch.


----------



## beastmaster (Feb 12, 2015)

I ware loggers with heels for big removals whhen am going to be on spikes all day, and steal toe tennis shoes I got at wal-mart for trimming. I bought some scalpas high dollar boots, but that damned metric shoe sizing messed me up and I got them to small and they really hurt my feet.


----------



## Seedling345 (Feb 15, 2015)

My caterpillar hydrolics have treated me well 130 bucks nice and grippy readily available at Meijer or Walmart recommend a twisted shank climber with these boots though as it has a very minimal heel good value though used mine for 2 years and still goin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## djb6582 (Feb 15, 2015)

I bought these a few months back, and they have worked out pretty good in the tree. Wolverine ICS Spoke.... I still go to my Carolina logger when I put the spike on


----------

